# Why can I get no help from uber!!!!



## Stephanie wyckoff (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay I lease my Nissan through uber I got it from the Chantilly toyata dealership at the beginning of October after having the car for a week the check engine light came on but I wasn't able to take it staightrn to Nissan because I'm paying 120 a week so I worked hard and got the money so I would be able to pay my 120 but I just spoke with the Nissan mechanic and he explain to me the part need to fix my tansmission has not arrived yet and that he ordered it a week ago that's one week I haven't been able to drive then he explain to me that the rear breaks on my car are extremely bad and won't pass MD inspection he told me he could fix it but it will cost $300 to $400 witch I don't have then I called Chantilly because I feel I shouldn't have to pay for the break repair because I just bought this car and it been so many problems they told me once Nissan is done with it I have to bring it to them and there an hour from me and I don't know how long that will take and I don't even know if there going to repair it I been so stressed just trying to get my car to pass inspection meanwhile I been missing out on money every time I go to VA I can't bring anyone back because I don't have metal tag witch I can't get till I get my car inspected witch just seems impossible now and I explain to Xchange Leasing my situation and the said they can't stop my payments until it's appoved by uber so please can you help me...I've sent this to uber more than once and I keep getting an automated response this is dumb they leased me a car to uber thats undrivable I'm starting to think now I need to get a lawyer because there doing me so dirty and no one from uber will call me or really help me I'm so stressed I'm at stay at home mom and at first I thought uber was life changing for the better now I'm seeing it's running my life


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Optimus Uber SECOTIME Pastorsurgeo check this post out. She needs help because she leased a car through Uber and now Uber is ignoring her.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey OP, idk how long you've driven for Uber but you pretty much have to Opt out of this binding arbritration agreement. Otherwise hiring a Lawyer would do you no good. You should've hired a mechanic to check out this used car lease you got. and for $120 a week, that lease sounds expensive for something that isn't working.. 

I honestly don't know what to say to help you out. But be persistent in contacting the dealership because Uber at this point probably won't try to help you. Hope everything is under warranty or else just return that junk and take a hit in the credit score. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

JaredJ LAuberX ColdRider


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not familiar with all the details of the exchange lease. Anything I would say are things you woudlnt want to hear (used car truths / used car nightmares ) you bought it like you saw it etc ..

so all I can say is good luck.

What "part" do you need for your transmission though? Do you know?

Unless your rear rotors are shot or can't be turned then a simple brake job should only be about $50-75

The stealership is always going to cost more than most other shops. I'd take the car in and see if you can resolve the issues with a better quote.

If check engine is on for ****** then its probably a sensor , $400 seems like a dealership price.

I'd look around for local shops and get some quotes.

Whenever youre buying a used car ALWAYS get permission to get the car to a shop of your choice to get an inspection . . most shops do it free. Dealerships charge upwards of $150 if the seller refuses. The. Walk away.

Used cars come with a previous owners bad driving habits of lack of care for the car and the only way to know how he might have treated the car is to get an inspection . some if not most people buy a car and in 75-100k miles all theyve done is a few oil changes which leaves you with all the nasty maintennace repairs that the previous owner neglected to maintain.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Punctuation is important

Lawyers can represent you in arbitration, you just don't get jury/class action trials.

Good luck with the car.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

For crying out loud, anyone that sees this, do not sign up for a used car through Uber lol
$120 a week lmao you can get a new car for that much. I couldn't imagine having to be enslaved to pay that $120/ week


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stephanie wyckoff said:


> Okay I lease my Nissan through uber I got it from the Chantilly toyata dealership at the beginning of October after having the car for a week the check engine light came on but I wasn't able to take it staightrn to Nissan because I'm paying 120 a week so I worked hard and got the money so I would be able to pay my 120 but I just spoke with the Nissan mechanic and he explain to me the part need to fix my tansmission has not arrived yet and that he ordered it a week ago that's one week I haven't been able to drive then he explain to me that the rear breaks on my car are extremely bad and won't pass MD inspection he told me he could fix it but it will cost $300 to $400 witch I don't have then I called Chantilly because I feel I shouldn't have to pay for the break repair because I just bought this car and it been so many problems they told me once Nissan is done with it I have to bring it to them and there an hour from me and I don't know how long that will take and I don't even know if there going to repair it I been so stressed just trying to get my car to pass inspection meanwhile I been missing out on money every time I go to VA I can't bring anyone back because I don't have metal tag witch I can't get till I get my car inspected witch just seems impossible now and I explain to Xchange Leasing my situation and the said they can't stop my payments until it's appoved by uber so please can you help me...I've sent this to uber more than once and I keep getting an automated response this is dumb they leased me a car to uber thats undrivable I'm starting to think now I need to get a lawyer because there doing me so dirty and no one from uber will call me or really help me I'm so stressed I'm at stay at home mom and at first I thought uber was life changing for the better now I'm seeing it's running my life


My advice: Get the hell out of that lease if you still can. Please don't be a sucker for uber. Learn from your mistake and move on. 


afrojoe824 said:


> JaredJ LAuberX ColdRider


Why mention me? I'm not an uber driver and have no idea how their lease scam works. Apparently, I'm only here to twist the knife on you guys. My advice to her? See above.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Goto your nearest Uber Office. Walk in and state your case. They can't ignore you if you show up in person.

Have your car towed to the dealership. Borrow money from your parents/sibling/friends if you have too. But the car isn't getting fixed where it is at. 

There should've been a warranty with it. If there was a warranty you have to bring it back to where you bought it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Warranty on a used car? A car which is used for Uber?

Sheeee-iiittt

I gotta look into this


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Warranty on a used car? A car which is used for Uber?
> 
> Sheeee-iiittt
> 
> I gotta look into this


Haha there do offer it on used cars but for a price. But idk about uber leases lol this is a prime example of believing the uber kool aid. I feel bad for the OP. Hope everything turns out ok


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I tried looking up details on the warranty offers but then I smoked up and lost interest in that bs


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Another one bites the dust.
Uber gets one thing right, to catch as many before they pack away and sail into paradise.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Stephanie wyckoff said:


> Okay I lease my Nissan through uber I got it from the Chantilly toyata dealership at the beginning of October after having the car for a week the check engine light came on but I wasn't able to take it staightrn to Nissan because I'm paying 120 a week so I worked hard and got the money so I would be able to pay my 120 but I just spoke with the Nissan mechanic and he explain to me the part need to fix my tansmission has not arrived yet and that he ordered it a week ago that's one week I haven't been able to drive then he explain to me that the rear breaks on my car are extremely bad and won't pass MD inspection he told me he could fix it but it will cost $300 to $400 witch I don't have then I called Chantilly because I feel I shouldn't have to pay for the break repair because I just bought this car and it been so many problems they told me once Nissan is done with it I have to bring it to them and there an hour from me and I don't know how long that will take and I don't even know if there going to repair it I been so stressed just trying to get my car to pass inspection meanwhile I been missing out on money every time I go to VA I can't bring anyone back because I don't have metal tag witch I can't get till I get my car inspected witch just seems impossible now and I explain to Xchange Leasing my situation and the said they can't stop my payments until it's appoved by uber so please can you help me...I've sent this to uber more than once and I keep getting an automated response this is dumb they leased me a car to uber thats undrivable I'm starting to think now I need to get a lawyer because there doing me so dirty and no one from uber will call me or really help me I'm so stressed I'm at stay at home mom and at first I thought uber was life changing for the better now I'm seeing it's running my life


Apparently you did NOT do your homework, even after reading many of the posts in here, I am sure you ignored them, good luck, you will need it. And Uber is not life changing in any good way.
You are also not an employee, but an independent contractor, and Uber is a technology company "that's what they say" that you pay a fee to use their application to conduct your business, uber does not care about you or any of the drivers. Good luck, you will need it.
Also the car should come with some type of warranty.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Check the lease for a 30 warranty rule or check your states lemon laws or used car backout laws. 

If it were me, I would speak with the dealerships sales manager and explain that the car is not driveable at this point and
you make your living through driving and the car will get repo'd if you cant drive something. Maybe he can get you into another car as a loaner
until the trany is fixed.

He certainly doesn't want that car back now that he knows the trouble it may cause him. Just try to reason with him. He knows this car is coming back unless he can get you into a running car.

Just make sure you are polite and interested in coming to a solution for both of you. If you come in screaming he'll do as little as possible to help you out.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Major League said:


> Check the lease for a 30 warranty rule or check your states lemon laws or used car backout laws.
> 
> If it were me, I would speak with the dealerships sales manager and explain that the car is not driveable at this point and
> you make your living through driving and the car will get repo'd if you cant drive something. Maybe he can get you into another car as a loaner
> ...


She is screwed, uber does not care and neither does the dealership.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ORT said:


> Also the car should come with some type of warranty.


Most used cars are as is.

The poor OP has learned a valuable and costly lesson about several areas here: 

Uber does not give two hot sh*ts about you. You are on your own.
Subprime leasing companies are predatory and only around to squeeze as much out of you as possible and ruin your credit so you have to go to - you guessed it - ANOTHER subprime leasing company for any and all loan needs. 
Used car places will sell you a lemon if you allow it. You should have had your own mechanic check it out. Now as the problems turn up they'll have YOU foot the bill for as many of the repairs as possible then repo it when you understandably can't make payments and THEN they'll resell the car that you just paid to have fixed. 
I don't know what else you can do in this situation. Likely the car is a money pit and I KNOW its not going to survive the miles it takes to be an Uber car. I'd seriously think of cutting my losses and finding a retail job for the time being if I were you. Don't let them squeeze even more money out of you. Don't be that kind of a sucker.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

The below federal laws may work for you as Maryland is a state that applies the UCC. Since you returned to the dealership within a week of buying the car and even though its been over a month, you did report the problem to the dealership within a week.

If this turns into a legal situation and your income is below a certain standard which driving for uber it may be LOL. Or if your income for the year has been below a set amount by the state, get the state on your side.

Attack this problem from different angles and you just might en up ok.


The Uniform Commercial Code (UCC): Under the UCC, a used-car sale automatically includes an implied warranty that the car is fit for transportation. However, used-car dealers may deny (or "disclaim," in legal parlance) the implied warranty if they sell the vehicle "as is," which they typically do. In the few states that prohibit dealers from disclaiming the implied warranty (such as the District of Columbia, Maryland, Massachusetts and West Virginia), the UCC can be more effective than a used-car lemon law would be.
The Federal Trade Commission's Used Car Rule: The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) requires dealers who sell five or more cars per year to post a Buyers Guide in every used car that's offered for sale. The guide must show whether the vehicle is being sold "as is" or with a used-car warranty, what percentage (if any) of repair costs is covered by the dealer under the warranty and a list of the major defects that can occur on used vehicles.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Major League said:


> Check the lease for a 30 warranty rule or check your states lemon laws or used car backout laws.
> 
> If it were me, I would speak with the dealerships sales manager and explain that the car is not driveable at this point and
> you make your living through driving and the car will get repo'd if you cant drive something. Maybe he can get you into another car as a loaner
> ...


Good advice. That's a wrap.

You see Uber uses a predatory type of business partner to dish these cars out. If they cared about being a well ran business then they surely could have signed up with a better bank than the one it did..but nah all they care about is getting another car on the road so they can scoop that comission up.

Uber can call any shit bank and they would jump off a bridge for whatever Uber wanted of them. Uber knows they can't muscle the bigger banks so, just like with their drivers they go after the shit bank because they don't have to pretend to respect them and just use em til they're of no further use.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the point you most want to research.

*The Uniform Commercial Code (UCC): Under the UCC, a used-car sale automatically includes an implied warranty that the car is fit for transportation. However, used-car dealers may deny (or "disclaim," in legal parlance) the implied warranty if they sell the vehicle "as is," which they typically do. In the few states that prohibit dealers from disclaiming the implied warranty (such as the District of Columbia, Maryland, Massachusetts and West Virginia), the UCC can be more effective than a used-car lemon law would be.*

_If all else fails with the dealership and they are going to give you the run around and you're out of options. Tell them you are going to complain to the AG or Maryland for violating the UCC. Then if they still resist, send them a certified letter; signature required; return receipt. In that letter, state your case against them and you give them a certain amount of time to comply with the UCC. Make sure the letter is certified and sig required. Also write the certified number on the letter so they cant say they never gotit or it was lostor any other crap._

_What you're doing is preparing a case against them and a lot of times they don't want the hassle. When you document stuff like this they know you are serious. Sometimes, even if legally, you wouldn't succeed, they just want you out of their hair._


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Anytime people post something about uber' Xchange leasing on this website/forum, I will link them to this post. Easier than trying to explain it to them and arguing whether it's a good idea or not


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Anything related with Uber including driving for them is a BAD idea.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ORT said:


> Anything related with Uber including driving for them is a BAD idea.


And getting WORSE all the time.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What about the new Uber yacht for $35 a ride ?

Or Uber LoLaCopter for $400?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> What about the new Uber yacht for $35 a ride ?
> 
> Or Uber LoLaCopter for $400?


I'm Filipino and I saw my grandma watching the Filipino Channel the other night. They for uber helicopter in the Philippines haha I don't know if it was a promotional thing or if it's there to stay. But who the f*** would want to ruin their helicopter if they did own one


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I do have to admit, if I was in proximity to the LoLaCopter I prob would enjoy getting picked up and taken to it for a ride at least once.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ORT said:


> Apparently you did NOT do your homework, even after reading many of the posts in here, I am sure you ignored them, good luck, you will need it. And Uber is not life changing in any good way.
> You are also not an employee, but an independent contractor, and Uber is a technology company "that's what they say" that you pay a fee to use their application to conduct your business, uber does not care about you or any of the drivers. Good luck, you will need it.
> Also the car should come with some type of warranty.


Damn. $120 a week accounts to $480 a month give or take. Thats for a used car lease! She should've just bought a brand new car. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid and I pay $400 a month. and it's mine. I drive as much as I want. I use it to commute to work. I use it to pick up my dates. I use it to go to grandmas. But OP pays $480 to drive for Uber. SMH lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's because they use a predatory lender whixh targets people that have poor credit or no savings thus making them easy prey due to desperation.

Uber makes all the promises to reel them in then they just send em over to the sharks and say call us back when you get on wheels!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Damn. $120 a week accounts to $480 a month give or take. Thats for a used car lease! She should've just bought a brand new car. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid and I pay $400 a month. and it's mine.


Spoken like someone whose never had busted up credit. The rate she described is NORMAL for a subprime loan. Should COULDN'T get a regular loan with a lower payment. Those with the least amount of money pay the most. That's how credit works.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's because they use a predatory lender whixh targets people that have poor credit or no savings thus making them easy prey due to desperation.
> 
> Uber makes all the promises to reel them in then they just send em over to the sharks and say call us back when you get on wheels!!


It makes you wonder how many of these cars out there are on these predatory leases. I've seen so many uber cars out there without their license plates yet. Everyone getting a car to drive for Uber. Not only is Uber ripping it's drivers off, they're going to be the reason for the next crash. We had predatory mortgage lending, and now predatory lending for vehicles. The lure and false promise of "easy money" makes people sign up for things that they should've researched.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

D Town said:


> Spoken like someone whose never had busted up credit. The rate she described is NORMAL for a subprime loan. Should COULDN'T get a regular loan with a lower payment. Those with the least amount of money pay the most. That's how credit works.


Sh** i got a 580 credit score lmao!!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Sh** i got a 580 credit score lmao!!!!!


Whose child did you kidnap to get THAT kind of car payment - or any car at ALL - with that kind of score? My score was over 700 and I had to get a cosigner. Pissed me RIGHT the f*** off.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

D Town said:


> Whose child did you kidnap to get THAT kind of car payment - or any car at ALL - with that kind of score? My score was over 700 and I had to get a cosigner. Pissed me RIGHT the f*** off.


Well, I once had a 700 score. Got me a V6 Accord coupe at one time. Stupidly co-signed some ish for family and they didn't pay it. Went down the drain. But My own payments were always on time. I guess Honda finance considered my perfect payment history and i was still considered preferred customer when i traded the V6 for the hybrid. I only put down $1500 to cover the upside down as well. Savings in gas is amazing and probably got my $1500 back considering commute to work is 40 miles one way.

and you gotta negotiate the hell out of that salesman too. end of the month buying is always good because they're desperate lol


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Well, I once had a 700 score. Got me a V6 Accord coupe at one time. Stupidly co-signed some ish for family and they didn't pay it. Went down the drain. But My own payments were always on time. I guess Honda finance considered my perfect payment history and i was still considered preferred customer when i traded the V6 for the hybrid. I only put down $1500 to cover the upside down as well. Savings in gas is amazing and probably got my $1500 back considering commute to work is 40 miles one way.
> 
> and you gotta negotiate the hell out of that salesman too. end of the month buying is always good because they're desperate lol


Was this in house financing? Maybe that's the difference. When I went they blasted about 15 different banks and only one came back with an offer - at 16.99% - with a co-signer.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

D Town said:


> Was this in house financing? Maybe that's the difference. When I went they blasted about 15 different banks and only one came back with an offer - at 16.99% - with a co-signer.


Yeah Honda financial. never missed a car payment. So when I traded, salesman tried to get more down from me b/c of my score and i said just run it with Honda finance. and Honda finance approved me for a $30k loan for 3.5%. negotiated the car down to 23k lol. "preferred" just means keep payments on time. Before i traded, I tried getting a prius upright but i got declined for that. So i settled to just give up my baby for the hybrid. never been happier.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Yeah Honda financial. never missed a car payment. So when I traded, salesman tried to get more down from me b/c of my score and i said just run it with Honda finance. and Honda finance approved me for a $30k loan for 3.5%. negotiated the car down to 23k lol. "preferred" just means keep payments on time. Before i traded, I tried getting a prius upright but i got declined for that. So i settled to just give up my baby for the hybrid. never been happier.


Good to know.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

I think the OP bought the car in Virginia and lives in Maryland. Marylands UCC doesn't apply, does it?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> I think the OP bought the car in Virginia and lives in Maryland. Marylands UCC doesn't apply, does it?


OP asks for help but she isn't responding lol


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

One of the benefits of Xchange, if I understand correctly, is she can turn the car back in with 2 weeks notice. If she does this, she pays the note for two weeks and a disposition fee (probably close to her deposit amount). So she can get out at anytime for $120 x 2 = $240 + the loss of her deposit. This is cheaper than repairing the vehicle, probably.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> One of the benefits of Xchange, if I understand correctly, is she can turn the car back in with 2 weeks notice. If she does this, she pays the note for two weeks and a disposition fee (probably close to her deposit amount). So she can get out at anytime for $120 x 2 = $240 + the loss of her deposit. This is cheaper than repairing the vehicle, probably.


Fine print says you can get out of it with 2 weeks notice after the first month. so she's losing a lot of money and time just have a lemon. Not to mention the insurance she probably had to get too. she lost money instead of making money. just bad situation overall


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh, she definitely has taken a hit but given her situation, she should consider minimizing that hit.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber is ignoring you because Uber is not the company to contact about your car. The dealership or the bank would be your best options. Uber really has nothing to do with your lease other then directing you there.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never ever go into debt to drive for uber,lyft..they will truly slave you..


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stephanie wyckoff said:


> Okay I lease my Nissan through uber I got it from the Chantilly toyata dealership at the beginning of October after having the car for a week the check engine light came on but I wasn't able to take it staightrn to Nissan because I'm paying 120 a week so I worked hard and got the money so I would be able to pay my 120 but I just spoke with the Nissan mechanic and he explain to me the part need to fix my tansmission has not arrived yet and that he ordered it a week ago that's one week I haven't been able to drive then he explain to me that the rear breaks on my car are extremely bad and won't pass MD inspection he told me he could fix it but it will cost $300 to $400 witch I don't have then I called Chantilly because I feel I shouldn't have to pay for the break repair because I just bought this car and it been so many problems they told me once Nissan is done with it I have to bring it to them and there an hour from me and I don't know how long that will take and I don't even know if there going to repair it I been so stressed just trying to get my car to pass inspection meanwhile I been missing out on money every time I go to VA I can't bring anyone back because I don't have metal tag witch I can't get till I get my car inspected witch just seems impossible now and I explain to Xchange Leasing my situation and the said they can't stop my payments until it's appoved by uber so please can you help me...I've sent this to uber more than once and I keep getting an automated response this is dumb they leased me a car to uber thats undrivable I'm starting to think now I need to get a lawyer because there doing me so dirty and no one from uber will call me or really help me I'm so stressed I'm at stay at home mom and at first I thought uber was life changing for the better now I'm seeing it's running my life


I have another concern. When you sent an email to uber, did you write just like this? If so, good god that was unbearable to read. Just a big wall of text. No offense, just trying to let you know that if you're trying to communicate with someone, it's best to do so clearly.

If the person reading your email doesn't understand it, how are they supposed to help you?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Idid you write just like this? If so, good god that was unbearable to read. Just a big wall of text


This quote got me and my co-worker dying of laughter here at the office!!


----------

